# Arabic



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

can you understand Egyption arabic?
can you read Egyption arabic?
can you write Egyption arabic?


after 11 years hear are my votes for my self

can you understand Egyption arabic? sort of in a primitive and often misunderstood way 2.5 /10
can you read Egyption arabic? .0001/10

can you write Egyption arabic? 0.000/10

my 4 year old Dana (yes orish) is my pocket translator


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

why have you taken over the wrong spelling of Egyptian from the Egyptians??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GM1 said:


> why have you taken over the wrong spelling of Egyptian from the Egyptians??




We are not in class.. wrong spelling is allowed,
and why is it considered wrong?


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I was speaking about using the word "EgyptiOn"


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

farrell said:


> can you understand Egyption arabic?
> can you read Egyption arabic?
> can you write Egyption arabic?
> 
> ...


 after 7 years speaking, not much, no sentences, just mafish musqela, ela toul, jemine, shimel, etc,etc.
Reading - just numbers and the word for Cairo
writing, never tried

A bit embarrased about that...


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I only got the gist of speaking keywords to get by with. And mum-in-law amused herself by teaching me some 'bad' words.. it entertained her a bit to much sometimes! So I know a few colours also to add to 'those' words! lol

Reading wise I can read Arabic numbers that I taught myself. When I say read them I automatically read them as 'English'. This was more to do with it makes shopping alot easier!

Writing nope can't do unless the odd words with latin letters. Like the aiwa, la etc. But in Arabic itself no. 

I did have lessons in the first year of living in Egypt but I didn't last more than a few lessons.. classroom is not enough to learn in need to be took into the real day to day too just did not work out.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I've got enough of a handle on it to get myself around and shop, and that's all I really care to learn.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

I had lessons some 30 years ago or more when I was working in Jeddah and the married an Egyptian so I can say I've been learning for 30 years and still learning . As you've seen by some of the posts I've posted translated from Arabic it's no where near perfect but if it was French to English it would be.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I can speak colloquial Egyptian, enough to get by. But then my husband is Egyptian so that helps.

I can read Arabic but the problem is newspaper Arabic is very different to the language spoken here. My problem is I don't have enough vocabulary so even if I can make out the word I don't know what it means.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

GM1 said:


> why have you taken over the wrong spelling of Egyptian from the Egyptians??


have i mentioned my dysl3xia


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

After 10 years I have conversation ability with Egyptian arabic, know numbers, alphabet, colours, clothing, medical problems, transport, enough to use when shopping and conversing with my Egyptian family in law although I have an Egyptian husband to help which makes a lot of difference. Would still like to know more and have my 4 year old teaching me and translating too so it all helps. I can write my grocery list in Egyptian and have started to learn to read too, only odd words but i'm getting there. But as was mentioned before, the writing you see on television and in the papers is usually classic arabic.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

*arabic*

I did start off learning to read,write and speak it but gave up on the reading and writing...the writing was extremely difficult as there are so many different styles for some letter....speaking i think i learnt more myself than i ever did at the lessons,found i could remember it better if i was learning on a need to know basis.


----------

